# Barn Hunt



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

couldn't afford the last one but we sure plan on this upcoming one in April  Everyone who got to attend the last one said it was a blast. And there is a video of a poodle doing a Barn Hunt in the Poodle Sports group on Facebook.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I've done an intro class with Sookie and hope to take the instinct test with her soon! It's a lot of fun!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like a hoot. Poodles are so versatile. You can have fun with them in so many awesome ways. I hope you find a barn to hunt soon.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

This morning was Barn Hunt training. Zoe does not have as strong a prey drive as some dogs I have had, but I think she does like the idea. She has no trouble at all with the tunnel or with climbing on bales. It's just that she is not passionate about rats! They are interesting but not overwhelmingly so.



I cannot go to the trial in September - it conflicts with the Amarillo shows. But now that I have paid my membership dues in Bosque Barnstormers and have attended basic training, we will be able to attend practices. The club has them every week most of the year.


If you have barn hunt in your area, I encourage you to try it out. There are plenty of poodles - all 3 sizes - who are doing very well with it. It's a nice, no-stress, kind of activity.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I have a feeling Luna would be the same. She does not have a strong “prey drive” at least that I can tell. She saw ducks and squirrels and lizards the other day on a walk and was interested in sniffing the ground where they were but not really interested in chasing or following them. Birds land in our backyard near her sometimes and she pays them no mind. But it would be a fun thing to try with her someday - at least once!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Like any dog sport, it can take a while for the dog to figure out what is expected. It wasn’t until we reached the senior level that my spoo entered the ring with purpose. My beagley girl, on the other hand, knows full well that there are rats in the ring. Yet she can be easily distracted by an interesting smelling straw bale. But walk her downwind of the rabbits at Rural King and she is on high alert.

This is an activity of low stress for the handler as well.


----------

